

Anyone seen this startup? large claims but intriguing still.  - kdhatu

I was just offered a board role with this startup yesterday. While admittingly interesting you just can&#x27;t help but be skeptical with claims as large as theirs (billions to charity and still retaining 200 mil in rev, yr 1, amongst others.) However my researchers tell me its pretty sound and they&#x27;re qualified to carry out something this large. Anyone have an opinion? I don&#x27;t want to loose out on a huge opportunity because of my skepticism.<p>Www.socialmarketresearchforcharity.org
======
kdhatu
I was taught to not judge a book by its cover and I've seen some remarkable
stuff with terrible covers. Did any of you read it or just make the immediate
cover judgment?

------
coryl
Are you kidding me, 2 seconds of looking at that landing page is all you need
to know.

------
iancarroll
Seems like Bullshit.

------
dotcoma
It's a 'company' from 1996, right?

------
blakdawg
Bullshit.

